# Cj resovoir, walleyes



## Juan More Fish

fished there many years, have yet to catch one there. What's the secret???? Bottom bouncers with worm harness, crank Baird, or casting? Trolling? I can catch them on Lake Erie , but not Cj. Any help is welcomed. Thank you.


----------



## Tastefishy

_For me, I've caught 2 walleyes out of at least 10 trips there. It has been a very hard place to figure out for sure. I'm thinking there must be a great shad population feeding them because, they are always negative for me too. Like you, I've trolled, bottom bouncers, harnesses, drop shot, jigging, spoons and nothing. People talk about the humps north of the dock as well as around the bend heading north and to no avail. Good luck! _


----------



## BrettSass844

When I was a kid we used to get a limit in summer months with a half crawler on a jig head out on the rail road bed. Don't know if this is still a common method or not. Like both of you I have tried a lot of techniques with no success on this lake. I can usually catch walleyes about anywhere. It is my favorite fish and I am well geared up for them. Not the case at CJ for me.


----------



## BlueBoat98

I just came in and today was not as good as my previous two trips. I have 3 Walleyes and many, many Crappies, White Bass and Cats this year from about 8 total hours on the water. I use a jig/worm or minnow almost exclusively. Last year was a down year for me with about 40 "keeper" Walleye all year. It is harder than it used to be but they can be caught with persistence and practice. I believe that C.J. Walleyes are better at "biting light" than in other places. Maybe that's crazy but I think an awful lot of guys never feel the bite. I've seen videos of Walleyes inhaling and expelling a jig in a second. If you don't feel that tiny tic and snap set the hook, you will miss them. The trouble is a 7 inch Crappie bite feels identical to a 5 pound Walleye. You don't know until you lift the rod! I use a med light, fast rod with 8 lb braid and a flouro leader. The lack of stretch is important in feeling those bites and setting the hook. Other guys do as well or better with their own techniques. Find the humps and keep at it. I have a good feeling about this year.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## BrettSass844

Second the light biting. I can remember how they used to drive me nuts when I was younger. Wobble jig heads used to be deadly tipped with a crawler there.


----------



## thedudeabides

What about fishing at night for them? I would think they wouldn't be so shy then. I do all my fishing for saugeye at night or under heavy cloud cover. I would think walleye would act in the same fashion. Deep during the day, shallow as evening approaches into night. That's what their eyes are made for, low light conditions. Rip rap areas would be another choice to consider when night fishing for them. These are all just guesses but I've narrowed my window down to a fine line. I've went fishing twice in the past 2 weeks and have taken a 21" plus fish each time. Luck? I like to say so, but I'll go after sunset any day for those fish. I fried up one for a kid who had never had the fish before. After imbibing on the fish he proclaimed it to be the best fish he ever had. Another satisfied customer, or maybe a fishing nut in the making. Anyway, I'm rambling now. That's my 2 cents worth. I hope it helps. As always the dude abides.


----------



## Tin Guppy

I drift in 4-12' of water pulling a jig with 1/2 a crawler one pole and a floating jig with a leech on the other
My best day ever was 24 by my self.


----------



## Tastefishy

Wow, lots of great ideas on catching those toothy critters! I'm off the next couple weeks and I will have to try it again with using everyone's advice. Thanks for all the replies here!


----------



## BrettSass844

Tin Guppy said:


> I drift in 4-12' of water pulling a jig with 1/2 a crawler one pole and a floating jig with a leech on the other
> My best day ever was 24 by my self.


Ticking the bottom or slightly suspended off the bottom?


----------



## BlueBoat98

BrettSass844 said:


> Ticking the bottom or slightly suspended off the bottom?


I use a "lift and drop" with varying degrees of speed and distance until I find what is working that day. They will always inhale it on the drop or, if they hold it long enough, you will just feel "something" on the lift. A floating jig on a Lindy Rig will normally move around a lot and be somewhat off the bottom.

See you out there...
MC


----------



## BrettSass844

BlueBoat98 said:


> I use a "lift and drop" with varying degrees of speed and distance until I find what is working that day. They will always inhale it on the drop or, if they hold it long enough, you will just feel "something" on the lift. A floating jig on a Lindy Rig will normally move around a lot and be somewhat off the bottom.
> 
> See you out there...
> MC


Thanks for the info. I will try it out up there. I have a vacation week the week after next. I plan on splitting my time between there and Brookville for the most part. I will be out there in a 16.5' Fisher CC with a 40HP Merc 4 stroke.


----------



## BlueBoat98

BrettSass844 said:


> Thanks for the info. I will try it out up there. I have a vacation week the week after next. I plan on splitting my time between there and Brookville for the most part. I will be out there in a 16.5' Fisher CC with a 40HP Merc 4 stroke.


One more thing... when I say "drop" that doesn't mean to lose control of the jig in a free fall on slack line. You will miss the bite for sure if you do that. You also want to watch the line for movement. I once caught a dozen walleyes and never "felt" a thing, just saw the line move slightly sideways!


----------



## Tin Guppy

BrettSass844 said:


> Ticking the bottom or slightly suspended off the bottom?


I like it to drag on the bottom. And as Blueboat said if anything feels different or looks different set the hook.I have had them swim with me and just see the line going to the side not even bending the pole.


----------



## BrettSass844

Anyone ever try crawler harnesses or leach rigs slow trolled on bottom bouncers? .7-.8mph


----------



## BlueBoat98

BrettSass844 said:


> Anyone ever try crawler harnesses or leach rigs slow trolled on bottom bouncers? .7-.8mph


Yes, there are guys that pretty much only do that. They do alright but not enough to cheer about. I find it difficult to wrangle lines and steer the boat when I'm by myself which is nearly all the time.


----------



## STEVEY

BlueBoat98 you are giving the best info ever written on these pages. I've been retired for years and wore CJ out. Recently been fishing Indian Lake for saugeyes which is a great time but the same info applies. The saugeye and walleye put the bait in their mouth and just sit there chomping on it. That's the main reason allot of people use the vibes at Indian. The constant jerking up of the lure. Always setting the hook. The bad part is wind and current attracts the fish and it makes it difficult to watch your line for movement if you are using a jig. I have caught walleyes at CJ but not allot. Usually trolling or drifting. I plan on jigging for them at CJ just like Indian lake and will let you know the results.


----------



## BlueBoat98

Well, thank you, Stevey, but I can't take that kind of credit. I've been on this site for nearly 13 years and there used to be lots of guys talking about techniques and general locations. There just aren't as many fishing C.J. now and many that are have less experience.

A friend of mine uses jigging spoons quite a lot and does well much of the time. It's a lot of vertical jigging and snags are a problem in a few places. Like at Indian you don't usually feel the hit on a spoon, just that weight on the lift.

In addition to the methods already mentioned... One guy I know casts handmade weighted spinners with a worm and retrieves them just off the bottom, another almost exclusively slow trolls with floating jigs behind a slip sinker, others troll all day long with shad/perch crankbaits. It all works. We just try to find the thing we like best and try to get real good at it.

See you out there...

MC


----------



## BrettSass844

Excellent info. Thanks! I may try to head up this evening and burn a few hours up there. Try some of the live bait tactics mentioned above and also some Rapala jigging raps vertical jigged off the bottom.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I've always been interested in fishing cj brown. But the hour drive with saugeye lakes closer I have not made it there yet. 
Haha the main reason I want to fish it is to prove some locals I know from work out that way that claim it's a dead sea full of dink catfish and crappie....
But there the same guys every week when I see them that always talk a good game but never seem to fish. 
I'm really considering giving it a go a couple trips late this fall into winter see if I can't get a big fat inland walleye... Will see how things shape up around here.

Blueboat it's really nice to see your post again. I miss all the old reports


----------



## garhtr

Saugeyefisher said:


> I've always been interested in fishing cj brown. .
> I'm really considering giving it a go a couple trips late this fall into winter see if I can't get a big fat inland walleye..


CJ is a long drive for me also but I have always wanted to take a shot at a winter walleye also, maybe this November/ December
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## BrettSass844

I'm out here on the lake now. Wind is brutal. Even with the Terrova it's tough to control the boat. I will give an update on how these leeches and crawlers produce.


----------



## BlueBoat98

I certainly wish you well on fishing C.J. in the fall but I have to tell you that I have never heard of anyone finding a successful fall pattern. It doesn't mean there isn't one but it doesn't get shared here or anywhere that I've seen. The shad are big and plentiful and the Walleyes stuff themselves on them. It's hard to compete with that seafood buffet.

Also, that lake is NOT FUN in a cold wind. The large open area of the lower lake lets the wind flow free and it whitecaps easily and just makes you think of lots of places you'd rather be. It's not like bundling up and sitting by Dream Bridge on Indian. I admit to being a warm weather fisherman but if you don't mind braving it I'm rooting for you.

There are 10 pound plus Walleyes in that lake. Someone gets one every year. Not me, yet, but someone. Good luck.

See you out there (but not in November)
M


----------



## BrettSass844

Just white bass and channel cats this evening into the night. Fished from 6-11. Water was 70. Wind was awful. I had my boys with me so the first hours was spent trolling cranks until the waves died down a bit. All fish came on crawlers. Nothing on the leeches today. Fished the humps and structure above the ramps and around the marina. Marked a lot in several areas but could not beg a bite. Had a few light bites that stole the boys crawlers. They even managed to get a couple away from my stingers. It's tough to get at it hard with them in the boat at their age. But they had fun and we caught a few fish. There is always next time.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

BlueBoat98 said:


> I certainly wish you well on fishing C.J. in the fall but I have to tell you that I have never heard of anyone finding a successful fall pattern. It doesn't mean there isn't one but it doesn't get shared here or anywhere that I've seen. The shad are big and plentiful and the Walleyes stuff themselves on them. It's hard to compete with that seafood buffet.
> 
> Also, that lake is NOT FUN in a cold wind. The large open area of the lower lake lets the wind flow free and it whitecaps easily and just makes you think of lots of places you'd rather be. It's not like bundling up and sitting by Dream Bridge on Indian. I admit to being a warm weather fisherman but if you don't mind braving it I'm rooting for you.
> 
> There are 10 pound plus Walleyes in that lake. Someone gets one every year. Not me, yet, but someone. Good luck.
> 
> See you out there (but not in November)
> M


I'm up for a challenge...... An I'd rather fish on a windy 20° day then a non windy 80°+ day. I hate the heat..... 
And I imagine cj is a tough one to crack come fall/winter. I would be going into it with the mind set the 1 or 2 fish will be a good trip. I just hope those 1 or 2 bites are big bites! We get the same thing here with high populations of shad,and they really group up once the water temps drop. As easy a meal they are for the fish that's actually what I'm looking for. Ambush spots with a lot of bait in the area. At times so thick you snag them almost every cast. It's weird though in a situation like that a lot of times you think "match the hatch" when really the exact opposite might work. Like taking a big bright colored stick bait that really stands out with a hard jerk or two an pause to trigger reaction strikes. 
And like you said every year you here of a couple 10+lb fish caught. Maybe I'd get lucky ......
But like I said hard for to make the drive with other lakes around and not being able to be there consistently to try and pattern it.....


----------



## Troy Dave

I have had a lot of very good years at CJ, but something happened starting two or three years after the new boat ramp was finished. I have my opinion and others have different ones. I noticed the beginnings of a slow decline in numbers and an increase in size. My average size went up to close to 3 1/2 to 4 lbs. I caught several 5 to 7 lb. fish. That lasted for about 3 years and then size started dropping as catch rates continued to fall off. It is to the point now that I would almost consider a walleye to be an incidental catch. The only reason I continue to fish it is because it's close and the weekend recreational traffic on the lake is not bad compared to Indian, Caesars Creek or Alum.


----------



## BlueBoat98

I was out this morning for about 3 hours until 10:00 A.M. I believe you could catch nice Crappies out there for as long as you wanted. I caught nice ones on worm and minnow jigs in every one of the 5 spots I visited. All were returned to the drink for someone else to eat. I did not find any Walleyes this morning. I probably won't get back out until the middle of next week.

See you out there...

MC


----------



## Troy Dave

I'm headed out in the morning. Got my hand held gps out tonight and found the screen is kaput. So I'm going to have to try and remember the old triangulation landmarks for my spots. Some should be pretty easy, but 4 of them will take some work to find.


----------



## BlueBoat98

Good luck, Dave. I accidentally cleared all the waypoints on my bowmounted GPS a couple of weeks ago. Fortunately, the important ones were in the other unit and I somehow survived. My iPilot also has a few of the most important spots and that helped too. I would be in deep doo-doo if I had to triangulate after 17 years of using a GPS.


----------



## Troy Dave

We got on the water at 6:30 and headed for the north end. Picked up one short on a spoon and one on a jig and worm along with lots of crappie and a few cats. Moved down to mid lake and caught an 18" on a worm along with more crappie some gills and a white bass. Tried over towards the marina and the gravel pit with nothing. Went back out to mid lake and caught 4 more shorts and a 16", more crappie and a perch. Left just after 2:00. So the walleye bite was better than I expected but still pretty sorry. Saw a couple other boats jig fishing and maybe 5 or 6 trolling and that was it. Ten or fifteen years ago there would have been 20 or 30 boats for the first weekend in June. Water temp was in the low 70's. My new hand held gps was in the mail when I got home.


----------



## Troy Dave

*Spent about 2 hours this morning trying to find all my old waypoints. Got all but 2. I had not planned to fish today but since I was there and had some crawlers that were going bad, I had to stay for about an hour and a half to use them up. No walleye but a ton of crappie. Caught more on the jigging spoon than with worms. A hand full of gills and one cat rounded out the morning.*


----------



## All Thumbs

any skiers or jet skis out yet?


----------



## Troy Dave

None on Sat. and I was off the water by 9:30 Sunday morn.


----------



## All Thumbs

fought the rain this morning at dawnish but stuck it out - rain a little while and stop and it finally blew over at 9ish. i was alone on the lake. water at 72 degrees - started hitting short ones at 9:30 and finally a keeper at 10:00. ended up with 4 shorts and 1 keeper and left at 12:30. no catfish is a first for me but plenty of crappie, several keeper size ones.


----------



## walleyejigger

well its getting hot enough temp wise or me to start fishing cj let me know when you will be out there blue


----------



## BlueBoat98

I'll be out in the morning at the butt crack of dawn. We'll see what happens.


----------



## BlueBoat98

Not quite at dawn, but I did make it out early. I caught nice Crappies everywhere, sometimes on 10 consecutive casts. Keep in mind that I am using jigs and night crawlers on the bottom. Guys actually fishing FOR Crappies must be doing great. I probably caught 40 or 50 keepers this morning with another dozen or so short ones. Ever snag an 8" Crappie in the tail? I really thought I had something there for a moment!

I found one 17" Walleye but put him back when I didn't get any more. The surprise catch of the day was a Rock Bass maybe 2.5 inches long that was stealing whatever bait the Crappies didn't get. The wind kicked up after 9:00 and it got pretty choppy so I packed it up for the day. I'll go out again early next week.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## BlueBoat98

I finally made it back out after about 10 days on dry land. Lost a nice Walleye early because he took it so lightly that I never got a chance to set the hook. He rolled off as soon as the tension broke when he hit the surface. It got better after that and I boated 4 good ones and was broken off by "something" that hit like a ton of bricks. I had them patterned pretty well and was heading for a limit then the wind shifted and kicked up and that was that.

I'll be back out Saturday or Sunday. See you out there.

MC


----------



## Tastefishy

Great job!!! what was the trick for those Cutie's?


----------



## BlueBoat98

The only trick is years of practice and 1/8 oz. jigs - 1 on FireTiger and 3 on Red. They were biting so lightly that it was almost like ESP to know they were there. When you've done that you know what I mean. The Crappies of all sizes were hitting harder than these guys.


----------



## fishdealer04

BlueBoat98 said:


> View attachment 240124
> I finally made it back out after about 10 days on dry land. Lost a nice Walleye early because he took it so lightly that I never got a chance to set the hook. He rolled off as soon as the tension broke when he hit the surface. It got better after that and I boated 4 good ones and was broken off by "something" that hit like a ton of bricks. I had them patterned pretty well and was heading for a limit then the wind shifted and kicked up and that was that.
> 
> I'll be back out Saturday or Sunday. See you out there.
> 
> MC


Nice job BlueBoat! Hoping to get back up there sometime soon and try. Are you just using a piece of crawler on the jig?


----------



## BlueBoat98

fishdealer04 said:


> Nice job BlueBoat! Hoping to get back up there sometime soon and try. Are you just using a piece of crawler on the jig?


Yes, the water is in the 70s so I only use 1/2 (or less) of a crawler. Just so there's a bit of tail waving around past the hook.


----------



## Lil Crappie

I bought my boat from a gentleman, who used to fish walleyes at CJ. He left me a bunch of 1/8 & 1/4 oz red jigs in a jar. He had a piece of 2" plastic worm on a jig. We tried them tipped w/ crawler at CC for Saugeyes. Works great! Color matters.


----------



## 9Left

Lil Crappie said:


> I bought my boat from a gentleman, who used to fish walleyes at CJ. He left me a bunch of 1/8 & 1/4 oz red jigs in a jar. He had a piece of 2" plastic worm on a jig. We tried them tipped w/ crawler at CC for Saugeyes. Works great! Color matters.


Yes... color of lure does matter, in certain situations.


----------



## Troy Dave

Fished this morning until I got tired of the wind around 1:30pm. Tried the north end, out in the middle and by the marina. Caught a few crappie, a lot of gills and cats, two 3" perch, two short eyes and one 17". Nothing on spoons today, caught everything on 1/16 oz jig and piece of crawler. Hardly anybody fishing this morning, I was surprised. Very little boat traffic and only 2 water fleas.


----------



## Troy Dave

Hit it again early this morning for about four hours and had my best catch this year. Caught 5, all keepers with 3 of them around 19". All on jig and worm, can't hardly buy a bite on a spoon anymore.


----------



## BlueBoat98

Troy Dave said:


> Hit it again early this morning for about four hours and had my best catch this year. Caught 5, all keepers with 3 of them around 19". All on jig and worm, can't hardly buy a bite on a spoon anymore.


I heard that you did well, Dave. That's great. I only found one today and other guys had one or two. They are biting but it's damned hard to find them!


----------



## walleyejigger

3 cats a perch and a crappie for my efferts , and almost a bouy marker sorry dave didnt even see it


----------



## BlueBoat98

Just keeping the reports going... I just got in. Lake was like a piece of glass at 6:30 A.M. The fishing was about the same although I was marking what looked like big schools of baitfish (shad) on both of my units. I caught Perch, Crappie, Bluegills, Kitties in the first spot. Moved and got bigger cats and Crappie and finally a 22" Walleye. Everything stopped biting at 10:00 and I left at 10:30. A friend in a different spot got 12 Walleyes including 5 keepers in about 90 minutes. (He doesn't keep them) Then they shut down completely. That seems to be the way it goes. I'll take a break until about Friday now.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## brandonw

Question- When you refer to fishing jigs with half a crawler are you literally using a bare jig hook with crawler? No trailer or type of plastic?

Enjoying this thread, thanks for the posts and reports.


----------



## BlueBoat98

brandonw said:


> Question- When you refer to fishing jigs with half a crawler are you literally using a bare jig hook with crawler? No trailer or type of plastic?
> 
> Enjoying this thread, thanks for the posts and reports.


Yes, that's what I use as well as most of the guys I see using jigs. I have seen people use twister tails and such but it's not a "confidence bait" for me. 1/8 ounce is best all around for me or 1/16 if it's calm. You have to have contact with it as it falls, it can't just be drifting around. Having said that, the biggest Walleye I ever caught out there on a jig was on a 1/32 ounce jig.


----------



## Tin Guppy

BlueBoat98 said:


> Yes, that's what I use as well as most of the guys I see using jigs. I have seen people use twister tails and such but it's not a "confidence bait" for me. 1/8 ounce is best all around for me or 1/16 if it's calm. You have to have contact with it as it falls, it can't just be drifting around. Having said that, the biggest Walleye I ever caught out there on a jig was on a 1/32 ounce jig.


I was out at 7:30 and had you pass me twice Mike, 1 short 2 cats 1 gill and 1 Crappie left at noon.


----------



## brandonw

BlueBoat98 said:


> Yes, that's what I use as well as most of the guys I see using jigs. I have seen people use twister tails and such but it's not a "confidence bait" for me. 1/8 ounce is best all around for me or 1/16 if it's calm. You have to have contact with it as it falls, it can't just be drifting around. Having said that, the biggest Walleye I ever caught out there on a jig was on a 1/32 ounce jig.


Great info. Hopefully it helped out a few others with the same question. Thank you.


----------



## Troy Dave

Went out for 4 hours this morning. Started where I fished on Sunday but found only 1 short and a 17". Did catch 2 large channels, a 23" and a 27". The bigger one picked the jig up off a snag. I was caught and went back to pull the jig off the back side. I felt the jig pull off but then felt like it was stuck again, at least until it started moving off by its self. They definitely make a good account of themselves on an ultralight rod.
Tried the RR bed up north and finally found a 30 yard stretch holding some eyes. Caught 7 but all were short. There were a bunch of small cats in the first 10 yards or so and one of them finally raked my knuckle. I had blood on the rod handle, my pants and the seat and after 3 hours it still hurts. Caught a few crappie, maybe half what I caught Sunday and my first white bass of the summer. Remember when they were as thick as the crappie are now?


----------



## BlueBoat98

Good report, Dave. You know that big cat is "FishOhio" qualifying? I've pulled in those big cats like that on light tackle but never one that big. How was the crowd for 4th of July? I remember when there would be 20 or more boats out there in the middle.


----------



## Troy Dave

Well, the number of boats pretty much reflect the quality of eye fishing. There were 3 or 4 trolling, one boat at the campground hump and maybe 2 or three over towards the marina and gravel pit.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Going thursday with my grandson....can anyone give me a target depth? Pm if ya want


----------



## Saugeye Tom

LOL my trip today was scrapped.....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

hitting jigs at cj


----------



## Tastefishy

Saugeye Tom said:


> hitting jigs at cj
> View attachment 240744
> View attachment 240745


What in the world is that?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Not sure but they hit hard!!


Tastefishy said:


> What in the world is that?


----------



## Tastefishy

Saugeye Tom said:


> Not sure but they hit hard!!


Using pork rinds for the first one I bet. Lol


----------



## smoore937

wow! Tell me you photo shopped a pig  and a carp......


----------



## Saugeye Tom

smoore937 said:


> wow! Tell me you photo shopped a pig  and a carp......


Got it near the beach


----------



## Troy Dave

*Just got home, today was a tough bite for anything for me. Caught two small cats on a worm, two short eyes and a bluegill on a blade bait and one short eye on a shiver minnow a friend gave me at the ramp this morning. Not a single crappie. Maybe they went deeper, I was fishing 10 to 15 feet of water. Water temp still holding nice, around 77 degrees.*


----------



## BlueBoat98

I got on the water just as the sun was rising along with several other boats. I set up on one of my normal spots and just stayed put. It took 4 hours but I managed my first limit of the year. They were all 16 - 18" and cleaned out to just over 4 pounds of fillets. I also had 5 short Walleyes and lost two good ones at the surface. Once again they were biting so lightly that they were sometimes just "there" before I could get a good hook set. I also had three scrappy "eater" cats but there was no one at the ramp to give them to. A few nice Crappies and gills filled out the day. I lost my "magic" jig for the day not long after the 6th keeper so I packed it up and left. I barely missed the boat ramp rodeo as the pontoons were coming in hard!

I'll probably try again Wednesday if the weather is good.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## Jeff riley

About every time I'm on CJ I have boats follow me around and watch me. Idle up beside me when I catch a walleye and hit the pin drop button on the old gps.Im a bass fisherman but love to off shore for the little toothy fellas.i don't claim to own the water but it's very aggravating when I do get on walleyes every freaking boat on the lake seems to set in on top of me! Try that bass fishing and there will be a fight at the boat ramp. Caught a limit yesterday out in the water! All I can say is use your head for more than a hat rack and and throw your line in the water


----------



## Tastefishy

Jeff riley said:


> About every time I'm on CJ I have boats follow me around and watch me. Idle up beside me when I catch a walleye and hit the pin drop button on the old gps.Im a bass fisherman but love to off shore for the little toothy fellas.i don't claim to own the water but it's very aggravating when I do get on walleyes every freaking boat on the lake seems to set in on top of me! Try that bass fishing and there will be a fight at the boat ramp. Caught a limit yesterday out in the water! All I can say is use your head for more than a hat rack and and throw your line in the water


----------



## Tastefishy

That is a problem no matter where you fish. I had a guy last week at Alum do that to me after landing a Saugeye. He saw my net hit the water and made a beeline over to from 300 yards away. We shared a few choice words however, that did not change a thing. The best part was , I headed over about where he was and finished out my limit. And I never saw catch a fish all the while.


----------



## Jeff riley

yes it happens everywhere. I keep my mouth shut for the most part because there aren't that many places on the lake to actually catch walleyes anyways. But that being said if you want a good spot get out of bed before daylight and get on the lake.what ticks me off the most is when they come rolling in about 10:00 and try to fish between my boat and my marker bouy. Had a guy trolling boards and shadraps tangle up in my lines and my bouy Saturday all at 1 time I knew he was useing shad raps because he caught my line as he was going by and I reeled it up before he got by me. Then he apparently thought it was funny to fire up his 150 merc and boil a wake 20 yards from me 3 -4 footers and I had my wife and my 5 and 3 year olds with me I was not to happy!!! Guess it's to hard for a lot of people to use common sense. Y'all keep your lines wet ya hear!!!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

im glad i can control my temper too ....sometimes


----------



## bwhntr4168

Blueboat98 Beautiful Work!!!


----------



## Troy Dave

Very nice catch Mike. I'm out of action the next couple of weekends. The person who does my greenhouse watering is on vacation and I don't have any backup people any more so I have to do it.


----------



## BlueBoat98

Thanks, Dave. I didn't make it out today due to Dr. appts for dog and wife... It will be at least Saturday, probably Sunday at this point. I'll maybe get out once or twice next week. Then we're off to Disney World (groan) with the daughters, SILs and the grandkids. Someone out there pray for me or something... At least I'm going to bail on them and go on a head boat one day out of Cocoa Beach.


----------



## skiff

BlueBoat98 said:


> Thanks, Dave. I didn't make it out today due to Dr. appts for dog and wife... It will be at least Saturday, probably Sunday at this point. I'll maybe get out once or twice next week. Then we're off to Disney World (groan) with the daughters, SILs and the grandkids. Someone out there pray for me or something... At least I'm going to bail on them and go on a head boat one day out of Cocoa Beach.


I feel your pain. Been there (Disney, sil, gkids) done that! Actually ended up having fun!


----------



## BlueBoat98

I hit the water at sunrise again this morning. It wasn't rapid-fire but I did pull another limit of Walleyes 16" - 21" by 10:00. Lost another one at the boat early on. Also a pretty steady bite of Crappies, Gills, a couple of hammer handles and Mr. Whiskers. Don't know if I'll be back this week, we'll see what happens.

There are tournaments on CJ the next two Sundays. I'll be gone but it's always interesting to see what and how these guys do. I never fish them but kinda regret missing the show.

See you out there in August when I'm back. You just never know about August!

See you out there.

MC


----------



## BlueBoat98

I did go out for a short while this morning. Different day, different results. I did get a nice sunrise picture! There was a very light East wind which is never good. It shifted slowly to a light West wind then went flat calm. Water temp is now over 81.5°. There were actually quite a few boats out for a Wednesday, some of them pre-fishing the tournaments. I got five short Walleyes, one yearling and 4 two-year olds. A couple of scrappy cats, a few Crappies and Bluegills. I managed to burn through 2 dozen crawlers in three hours and it was getting freakin' hot so I bailed just after 9:30.

I'm out now until I get back from Disney in 10 days. Good luck out there.

MC


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Thanks for the reports...


----------



## Troy Dave

Anyone hear the results of the tournament last Sunday? I was out till about 11am. Caught a lot of small cats and three short eyes. I talked to 3 different tourney boats and only 1 of them had a keeper eye before I left.


----------



## All Thumbs

i didn't hear anything on that one - i know western ohio walleye club fishes their tournament this sunday (july 30)


----------



## Bob Owens

I read about it online and the top 2 teams caught 6 fish. winner 22 pounds and second was like 15 pounds. Ten of the 18 teams never caught a keeper.


----------



## 444fish

The WOWC last Sunday top 2 two teams only got 4 fish each...7 teams blanked...big fish was just over 3lbs


----------



## BlueBoat98

Made it out this morning about 7:00. I had a meeting with Sam Adams last night that resulted in me feeling a bit seasick on the boat! I found one 17" Walleye, some nice Bluegills and small cats on my honey hole. I think that makes 29 keepers from that one spot this year. I moved after a while and got two "two year olds," a good sized White Bass and some kitties. Everything went back into the drink today.

My engine is acting up again and won't rev up like it should. The last time it did this the injectors were clogged and had to be cleaned out. That was 3 years ago. It hasn't had a drop of gas since then that wasn't treated with Mercury stuff but here we are. I'm usually about done for the year in August so we'll play it by ear.

See you out there - maybe next year.

MC


----------



## Troy Dave

Took a couple of the grandkids out for 2 1/2 hours this morning. Between them they caught 1 short eye, 4 gills and a white bass. And they each got a turn running the boat. They took great pleasure in reminding my that all I caught was a gob of fishing line.
Think I will try Caesars Creek tomorrow. I think I have a better chance at a musky there than an eye at CJ.


----------



## crappie hunter

Dave, this is Rich, fished CC for muskie last weekend, launched from the campground ramp to avoid the big crowds...1/2 oz chartreuse double bladed spinner bait worked, all hookups were "bumping" large lay downs that ran out to about 8-10 FOW across from the campers beach...biggest was 28", but lots of fun!


----------



## 444fish

Fished cj today from 1 pm til 10pm...trolled most of the day due to wind and heavy boat traffic caught nothing trolling...once the wind and traffic calmed I jig fished the 3rd hump north of the boat ramp, navionic shows it as having a road bed on it like a cul-de-sac and some foundations...I caught my first inland lake walleye, 13"er a small yellow perch, dozen or so blue gill, and a bunch of baby cats one of which got me good right thru the rag I was using. To top off a nice afternoon/evening of fishing I caught some brilliant shore fisher persons 200lb+ braid wrapped around my prop while approaching the ramp....next time I'll just yell "reel em in, I'm coming to the ramp" since they seem to be unable to figure out something so elementary. Not even one apology was uttered. Actually glad it was real heavy, made it easier to pull out. Thank you Mr. Blue Boat for helping me with your great posts.


----------



## Riverduck11

Growing up in the late 80s and 90s are used to fish this lake with my dad all the time. We had not been to the lake in about 15 years until last night. We casted spinners into trolled cranks for about an hour and a half before dark. No walleye only a few white bass. 

But the reason we really went was because of all the memories we had just catching catfish all night. It was so fun to see that the catfish population has stayed so strong. We fished until 1 am and just caught them steady all night. Biggest was about 5 pounds. It was a great night on the lake. After about 11 we were the only boat on the lake. 

This thread was what reminded me of this lake and sparked a trip down memory lane. Thanks for all the reports guys!


----------



## BlueBoat98

Glad you got out to Memory Lane. Catfish are no problem, especially for guys who know what they're doing. There are Channels in there approaching 20 pounds or so. I caught a decent Blue last year jigging for Walleyes and some say there are a few Flatheads. I cannot personally attest to that.


----------

